# In Case your Bored



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Friend of mine Shane Simpson of http://www.callingallturkeys.com is taking the helm at promoting the calling sports.. He has been and did a live stream of all of the GNCC calling events in which many folks across the country tuned in live to see the contests unfold.. If you are at all interested in comp calling or improving your calling here is the videos of last weekends contests. 

Additionally the NWTF did something different this year for flare.. Each caller in the finals was able to choose their own entrance music to come on stage with a light show.. Also before anything a video played before anything showing the past winners of the GNCC senior finals.. It was very powerful stuff and you had to be in the room to truly feel it. 

Friction

[youtube]0mzk7ZKAGyQ[/youtube]

Gobbling

[youtube]znqF6E9s3A0[/youtube]

Team

[youtube]I8KE_AnZUeU[/youtube]

Senior Finals

[youtube]4lSIYTNoU7s[/youtube]


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Great learning tool too. We all are not great callers but I think we can all learn from these guys about sequence and cadence. We are certainly short of competition callers here in Michigan. Especially young callers. The Outdoorama had six callers this weekend all but one was under thirty years of age. Mike Ives 1st, Chris Wellman 2nd, Ted Rize 3rd. There are also two more calling contests that I know of here in Michigan one at the Grand Rapids OutdoorShow and one at the Baldwin MWTF weekend. Not sure on the dates.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ezcaller said:


> Thanks for the post. Great learning tool too. We all are not great callers but I think we can all learn from these guys about sequence and cadence. We are certainly short of competition callers here in Michigan. Especially young callers. The Outdoorama had six callers this weekend all but one was under thirty years of age. Mike Ives 1st, Chris Wellman 2nd, Ted Rize 3rd. There are also two more calling contests that I know of here in Michigan one at the Grand Rapids OutdoorShow and one at the Baldwin MWTF weekend. Not sure on the dates.


Brent did not call?

For many years contest callers struggled to even find out when contest were or results, making it nearly impossible for the casual fan to know when and where a contest would be held. Shane has done a great job of trying to promote the sport at the local level. 

The internet and Outdoor programming has ruined the sport of contest calling.. Its made it easy for folks to glean information some horrible, on their couch. Additionally the days of winning the "big one" and having a spot in the industry are virtually gone.. On the stage now is probably the greatest or one of the greatest turkey callers ever and most casual hunters would most likely not recognize his name.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The MWTHA get together is always the last Sat in March. That makes it March 30th this year.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The MWTHA get together in Baldwin is always the last Sat in March. That makes it March 30th this year.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not sure why Brent was not there. I heard he won states again Vaughn Mayle had to work.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My personal favorite from GNCC.. I received my first soundfile from Mike about two years ago and have hammered him ever since.. Others have done the same and the kid is so open to suggestion and willing to change.. He has abilites I have never seen matched it was putting it all together turkey.. Intermediate 1st place, 2nd in Owl Hooting and 4th in the head to head against the biggest and the baddest. 

He is the nicest well grounded young man I have ever talkin too.. He will win as many Grand Nationals as he wants as long as he keeps work ethic and level head. 

[youtube]NlDSLAnpx3g[/youtube]


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Brent's check engine light came on in his truck the night before the contest @ Novi last Sat. Brent did not think it wise to drive 200 miles one way after the stupid light came on. Brent now believes the light was a warning from God that the judging would be iffy at best. Brent will be at the Grand Rapids contest to put yet another beat down on the likes of Wellman and Ives. Actually, the best part of the contest in G. R. will be listening to Vaughn embarrass all of the other callers in the friction contest.

Interesting side note...
The Grand Rapids Open is on the 23rd of March.
There is a "hunter" division at the G. R. contest this year. It would be a great place for anyone who wants to try contest calling to give it a shot. Guys like Brent would be more than happy to help you out at the contest.
There is also a youth division @ G. R. It is free to enter. All the other divisions have a five dollar entry fee. This is by far the cheapest contest you will find. It is also one of the best run contests in Michigan.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Invisible said:


> Brent's check engine light came on in his truck the night before the contest @ Novi last Sat. Brent did not think it wise to drive 200 miles one way after the stupid light came on. Brent now believes the light was a warning from God that the judging would be iffy at best. Brent will be at the Grand Rapids contest to put yet another beat down on the likes of Wellman and Ives. Actually, the best part of the contest in G. R. will be listening to Vaughn embarrass all of the other callers in the friction contest.
> 
> Interesting side note...
> The Grand Rapids Open is on the 23rd of March.
> ...


Tom thinks Brent has little sense of adventure.. Tom thinks Brent needs to have Kee disc built to compete in friction. Tom knows where he is going to get one. 

Tom also thinks Brent needs to Call Tom to discuss Red proph material. Tom likes very much and Tom thinks it has some wonderful acoustic properties. Tom also considering buying red proph in bulk and have Tom cut it, so that Tom has consistent stretch and spacing.. :evil:


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Brent thinks calling Tom to discuss the acquisition of an aluminum kee kee frisbee is a fabulous idea.

Brent is also pleased that Tom found the red proph material to his liking.

And yes Tom, Brent is just bored and frozen stupid enough to stir the pot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Invisible said:


> Brent thinks calling Tom to discuss the acquisition of an aluminum kee kee frisbee is a fabulous idea.


Tom Thinks Tom knows where Tom Get kee disc that yelps like turkey. Tom thinks Brent get other kee disc that has chihuahua bark yelp :evil:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh and Tom Thinks Brent gets in vehicle now and not stop driving till Brent hits Stuggart Arkansas.. Tom knows big competition in Stuggart this weekend. Tom knows Brent cant complain about the monetary costs of contest, because Tom knows Brent go to place and Tom Knows payouts are huge.


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Brent wonders if Tom knows that creature he referred to is not even a dog, but a tiny Latin American fox.

As for a frisbee that actually yelps...
I'm all ears. (Not unlike your chihuahua)

Would Tom like to ride to Arkansas this weekend?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shane streamed the Arkansas State, Friction, World Locator, Friction and 2 Man and World Prelim Yesterday.. 

Today at 10am Central he will Stream the World Turkey Calling Championships at www.callingallturkeys.com


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Always good to hear how other people run calls.


----------

